# So...I'm (again) considering NOREVE !



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

So...I got a Belkin neoprene case, very nice, good padding, but - - - I don't always feel safe taking my K2 out of the case to read. So...along came the new Amazon case, also very nice, good padding, and I can fold back the cover and read, but - - - I'm so nervous about the hinge system! It's a pain to keep taking the elastic band and fitting it over the end of the K2 so it doesn't get stressed by those hinges. Now....I'm once again looking at Noreve. It looks like the perfect solution to all of my problems & fears. I like the rail system....no hinges, no straps, no velcro. I can still use a discount code, and even though shipping is about $23, I still will be spending around $90. (I might be able to take a loss and sell the other 2 cases here, and make a little $$)  Is it worth it?


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yes!  I have 3 Noreve covers (2 for K2 & 1 for DX).  They are my favorites in regard to their slim/sleek design.  I never worry about security as the rails hold the K very well, it folds back completely making it easy to read one handed, and my Kandle light works well too.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

I only have one Noreve cover, but I really love it. I've never used a cover with hinges, but the look of straps annoys me. So the rail system is perfect for me, and it's very secure. It's a great quality cover, and I can use my e-Luminator with it.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I love the rail system, and since Libby posted her excellent experience with their shipping from France, I don't see geography as an issue.  Yes, the shipping from Europe and the Euro-dollar conversion does make it pricier than other covers, but no one else produces anything similar.  I came to hate corners when I owned an Oberon, I hate velcro, and I'm not overly fond of the hinges myself, so the Noreve was really the best option for me.

The only caveat--if you're thinking about the "Exceptional" leathers (the four vintage colors), be aware that they don't tend to perfectly match the colors shown on most screens, and that some people have problems with the inherent leather flaws which make that particular product unique.  It's meant to look aged, battered, and used from the get-go.  If you like things to look pristine, that leather is not the right choice for you!  Personally, I love the fact that I throw my Sandy Vintage into my purse without a whole lot of thought, and without needing another bag to protect it.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

If you all weren't such enablers, I would be satisfied with what I initially bought.  I just read tons of reviews and comments both here on the Kindle Boards, and on Amazon. I'm going to push the "order" button! I think it's going to be "Ocean Blue"...it looks beautiful!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> If you all weren't such enablers, I would be satisfied with what I initially bought.  I just read tons of reviews and comments both here on the Kindle Boards, and on Amazon. I'm going to push the "order" button! I think it's going to be "Ocean Blue"...it looks beautiful!


Congrats!

If for some reason you don't like it, I'm fairly certain someone here will gladly take it off your hands.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

mrskb said:


> If you all weren't such enablers, I would be satisfied with what I initially bought.  I just read tons of reviews and comments both here on the Kindle Boards, and on Amazon. I'm going to push the "order" button! I think it's going to be "Ocean Blue"...it looks beautiful!


Yes, Congrats! And I absolutely agree with Victoria. If you don't want it, someone here will.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm sure!!!


----------



## lulucello (Nov 18, 2009)

I just ordered a Noreve cover in pink.  It will take 15 - 20 workdays to get here, so I'm trying to control my impatience. I'm glad it works with the Kandle because I really like my Kandle. I'll post a review when it arrives and if I love it, I'll put my two other cases up for sale.
Judith


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I am dying to see what the pink one looks like.  I can't wait till your cover gets here either.
deb


----------



## Tana928 (Jul 12, 2009)

Apparently I'm a little late because you've ordered it - but YES YES YES!!!  I love my Noreve Vintage Pink cover.  I've had several others including Oberon, Medge, Amazon...etc.

I actually just bought a Trendy Digital red leather case that I thought was nice.  Of course I slide my Kindle into it and folded it back the way I read it and NO WAY!  It just didn't fit my hand and feel nearly as comfortable reading as my Noreve.  So the TD went to my daughter-in-law.

Not to mention the rail system Noreve uses is by far THE BEST system (in my opinion)

I think the extended shipping isn't a problem if you are prepared to wait.  I will definately order another Noreve.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Tana928 said:


> Apparently I'm a little late because you've ordered it - but YES YES YES!!! I love my Noreve Vintage Pink cover. I've had several others including Oberon, Medge, Amazon...etc.
> 
> I actually just bought a Trendy Digital red leather case that I thought was nice. Of course I slide my Kindle into it and folded it back the way I read it and NO WAY! It just didn't fit my hand and feel nearly as comfortable reading as my Noreve. So the TD went to my daughter-in-law.
> 
> ...


Tana--have you posted pics of yours? I know we've had several people who've been interested in that color (and the blue vintage leather), but have shied off, not knowing what it's really going to look like. I'd love to see yours!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I ordered the Noreve Traditional cover last evening. I'd originally ordered the Ocean Blue color, but this a.m. I changed it to Black. The blue and pink really interest me, but my Decal Girl skin is red and black....I love it, and it looks so pretty with a black case, so....I too will provide a review and pictures too, if I can figure out how to do that  And I'm pretty sure I'll be selling my new Amazon cover  Thanks again to all you enablers! You're all so helpful!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I ordered the Noreve Traditional cover last evening. I'd originally ordered the Ocean Blue color, but this a.m. I changed it to Black. The blue and pink really interest me, but my Decal Girl skin is red and black....I love it, and it looks so pretty with a black case, so....I too will provide a review and pictures too, if I can figure out how to do that  And I'm pretty sure I'll be selling my new Amazon cover  Thanks again to all you enablers! You're all so helpful!


I have to say that as much as I love some of the colors available in all brands of covers, I'm still really happy I went with something neutral. I don't have to fret about bags or skins matching my cover anymore; I just buy what I like and know that whatever I choose is going to coordinate well enough with the most expensive piece of my Kindle "wardrobe"! Black is probably a perfect choice for the same reason.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

VictoriaP said:


> I have to say that as much as I love some of the colors available in all brands of covers, I'm still really happy I went with something neutral. I don't have to fret about bags or skins matching my cover anymore; I just buy what I like and know that whatever I choose is going to coordinate well enough with the most expensive piece of my Kindle "wardrobe"! Black is probably a perfect choice for the same reason.


I agree....as much as I like some of the colors!


----------



## AmberA (Mar 8, 2010)

I don't see the noreve on amazon, is there somewhere else you guys order them from?


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You have to order from the Noreve site directly.
deb


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

AmberA said:


> I don't see the noreve on amazon, is there somewhere else you guys order them from?


Amber, Noreve is located in France. The website is here:

http://www.noreve.com/brand/Amazon.html?currency=USD&manufacturers_id=59&sort=2a

I have a Black Ambition case for my DX and love it. Very well made, lovely leather smell, and very professional looking. In this case, you definitely get what you pay for.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I used a coupon code "generationmp3", and it gave me 15% off   So even though shipping was around $23, the total came to just under $84...which is about the cost of the cover at full-price. That made me happy


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

I just got an e-mail from Noreve. They've changed my order to the Black cover, and it will be sent out tomorrow!! I'm excited!


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

mrskb said:


> I just got an e-mail from Noreve. They've changed my order to the Black cover, and it will be sent out tomorrow!! I'm excited!


Nice.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I have an Noreve, Ocean Blue DX cover, and a Black DX cover, LOVE them, and I had previously tried Oberon, Cole Haan and Medge. No question for me, Noreve is by far my favorite cover


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Is there any problem with the Noreve rails interfering with a decal?  In particular, the two pieces that come in contact with right side (surface) of the Kindle.

Thanks!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Is there any problem with the Noreve rails interfering with a decal? In particular, the two pieces that come in contact with right side (surface) of the Kindle.
> 
> Thanks!


Do you mean a "skin" ? I have a skin on my DX, and there is no issue at all, with the Noreve case. It slides right over the skin.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Skydog said:


> Is there any problem with the Noreve rails interfering with a decal? In particular, the two pieces that come in contact with right side (surface) of the Kindle.
> 
> Thanks!


Total non issue, at least with the ones from DecalGirl. None of the rails even touch the edges of the skin on my K2.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> Total non issue, at least with the ones from DecalGirl. None of the rails even touch the edges of the skin on my K2.


Yes - I refer to them as skins, but it seems most here call them decals (presumbly because of DecalGirl). Looking at the photos on Noreve's website, it appeared that there were two pieces/tabs (for lack of a better description) that seemed to extend up past the right-hand edge of the Kindle.

At any rate, glad to know it's a non-issue.

Thanks!


----------



## Xina (Mar 21, 2009)

I've had Amazon, Mivizu & Oberon covers and my black Noreve is the only one I love and use! It is an extremely well made, protective, comfortable and beautiful cover -- and IMHO the black is really elegant.


----------



## Sometimes Lucy (Jan 28, 2010)

Everyone here has done such a great job describing accessories...which is what helped me decide on the Noreve. My cover left France, and today is in Philadelphia. I think it's due in Michigan tomorrow. I'll be sure to post the shipment details, as well as pictures when it gets here, providing I can figure out how to post pictures    I'm pretty excited!


----------

